# UML



## rafi072001 (7. Mai 2021)

HI,

habe folgende Fragen zu der Aufgabe:

- Ist Autovermietung Filiale eine Komposition -> ich finde das passt nocht ganz zur "Teil eines Ganzen" Definition
- Ist Fahrzeug Anhänger eine Agregation ?
- welche Kardinalität ist zwischen Autovermietung und Filiale .. 1:1..* geht ja nicht oder ? Ist es dann eine 1:n Beziehung
- Gibt es sonst irgendwelche Aggregationen oder Kompositionen ?


Vielen Dank schonmal für Hilfe =)


----------

